# ** Urgent: are there any nannies amongst you all? **



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Please can I pick your brains?

Thanks

B xx


----------



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm here, pick away!!


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not a nanny but I am a nursery nurse with 20 years experience. Have nannied when I was younger though


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

have you picked everyones brains yet?? I too used to be a nanny and nursery nurse   so may know a thing or two or I may be completely useless


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you VERY much all of you. 

I did a little PMing Baby, before you replied   

I had just interviewed a girl but wasn't 100% sure, we need a nanny ASAP as my pregnancy is not going to plan and I could be taken into to hospital at any moment by ambulance but will def be going in at around 35 wks (if I get that far) for constant bed / chair rest. I had just got some childcare sorted out but it has fallen through at the last moment. I can't tell you how quickly we need someone BUT something was niggling about this girl ....

However I've since spoken to one of her referees and the lady has pretty much confirmed everything I thought and more beside so we've decided not to be be pressured into making such a big decision and not take her on. It is a risk, if I get admitted tonight, say, I don't know how I'll ever get one let alone teach her our routine but it has to be right and this girl was not ..........

Thanks though - and can I come back to this thread for advice if I need to over the next few days? 

B xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

nursery nurse/ex nanny here too  

kj x


----------

